# PEPSI:cola embossed from Greensboro, N.C.



## westKYdigger (May 31, 2016)

Can anyone give some history on this bottle?  I picked it up this weekend at a flea market in Louisville.  It is ABM.  Only thing on the bottom is a B at 12:00 & a 1 at 6:00.  The prices on e-bay are all over the place &  I can't tell if location or condition affect the price the most. 

 

 

  Are these earlier than the scripts?


----------



## CreekWalker (May 31, 2016)

In good undamaged condition, $75 to 125, based on past sales. Seems to be scarce.


----------



## iggyworf (Jun 1, 2016)

Very cool Pepsi bottle. Yours has minor damage, so possibly around 30-40$. I agree with CreekWalker if in very good shape. Still it's a great bottle. Hope you got a good deal. The Ayers guide books don't list one with those bottom marks, but lists some similar to yours. All in the 40$ range.


----------



## westKYdigger (Jun 1, 2016)

Thanks for the info.  Thats the price range I suspected.  Some case wear & a few scratches, but nothing seriously wrong.  I can get rid of the rust & stains.  I'll keep looking for some history.  Can i assume these are only found with North Carolina cities?


Sent from my SM-T110 using Tapatalk


----------



## jblaylock (Jun 1, 2016)

westKYdigger said:


> Thanks for the info.  Thats the price range I suspected.  Some case wear & a few scratches, but nothing seriously wrong.  I can get rid of the rust & stains.  I'll keep looking for some history.  Can i assume these are only found with North Carolina cities?
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-T110 using Tapatalk



The Pepsi Ayer's guide lists 6 versions of the Block-Logo bottle from Greensboro NC.  You are looking at a bottle from roughly 1920(s).  Based on the other bottles, I agree with the other valuations given, roughly $40.

The Block logo bottle was used in the 1920's by many bottlers.  I have one from Norfolk VA, Birmingham NC and Knoxville TN, for example.  

Pepsi never achieved a standardized bottle until 1940.  They tried on a couple occasions with the Double-Drum bottle and the Pinch bottle, but it didn't work. I once read that Pepsi made 5 attempts to standardize their bottle; script, block, drum, pinch, and I can't remember the other. Prior to the 30s, Pepsi bottlers used what they could have made.  That's why early Pepsi bottles are awesome, the styles vary a lot.  I flipped through the Ayer's guide and most of the Block bottles are near 1920.  My guess, Pepsi made a push to use this format around that time period.  The Script bottles typically came before these, usually 1910 and up.


----------



## jblaylock (Jun 1, 2016)

Here's 3 similar in the Ayers book.







Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## CreekWalker (Jun 1, 2016)

For the rust, try straight white vinegar for a few days. Walmart has cleaning white vinegar in cleaning section with Mr. Clean, Pine-sol, etc. It may even clear up the sick glass , depending on what it is. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## westKYdigger (Jun 2, 2016)

Thanks, Creek, for the cleaning tip.  That would be safer & cheaper than the oxalic acid for the rust.


----------



## westKYdigger (Jun 2, 2016)

Here are some things I have found out about Greensboro Pepsi.  I used the Greensboro business & city directories & other sources found on the web.  
1. 1913-1914 Greensboro business directory lists a Pepsi Cola Bottling Works at 634 S Elm.  There are some script Pepsi's from this company.
2. 1918-1919 Greensboro directory lists a Greensboro Pepsi Cola Bottling Co. at 109 Lewis, but not the Bottling Works on Elm.
3. 1920 American Bottler Magazine has a few lines about LC Melchor & LF Brunt buying the Greensboro & Highpoint Pepsi Cola bottling plants. 
4. Greensboro Pepsi is listed in the 1928-1929 directory, but not the 1935 directory.
5. Brunt & Melchor were assigned a patent for an improved manure spreader in 1929.
6. 1936 Greensboro directory lists the widow of LF Brunt.
Thanks, JBlalock for narrowing down the search.
Does anyone know of a script Pepsi from Greensboro Pepsi?  This block style may be the only one this company used.


----------



## jblaylock (Jun 3, 2016)

More from Ayers.
















Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## jblaylock (Jun 3, 2016)

Here's my Star Boys







Not sure if there is a relation. Melchor Paper Label.






Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## CreekWalker (Jun 3, 2016)

That deco is a beauty, and one with a partial label to boot!


----------



## jblaylock (Jun 4, 2016)

CreekWalker said:


> That deco is a beauty, and one with a partial label to boot!


Not sure what the relation is but there are couple different versions of this bottle. 






Left: Star Boy-clear. Charlottesville VA.
Right: Star Boys-Lt. Green, Greensboro NC

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------

